# George L patch cables



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

Where in Canada is Goerge L sold or any good patch cable . I would maybe want to make up my own as well so can you just order cable and those right hand jacks from G-L ?


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

i think they are sold here
http://www.guitarpartscanada.com/


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

Tarl said:


> i think they are sold here
> http://www.guitarpartscanada.com/



Yes they are...Thanks !! :food-smiley-004:


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

I got mine from L&M, but they don't seem to carry them anymore. They're good, but I find the handling noise a bit more noticable than some of the other brands. I've recently swtched to fulltone cables, slightly more expensive, a bit quieter and better connectors. Lauzon's has them, and you can order them from any fulltone dealer.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

zdogma said:


> I got mine from L&M, but they don't seem to carry them anymore. They're good, but I find the handling noise a bit more noticable than some of the other brands. I've recently swtched to fulltone cables, slightly more expensive, a bit quieter and better connectors. Lauzon's has them, and you can order them from any fulltone dealer.


Noisy George L's mean they are not assembled correctly. Mine are dead quiet.
The trick to a good George L connection is to cut the cable with a very sharp blade to create a 90 degree flat face on the end of the cable. Using a wire cutter will give you all sorts of problems.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

ne1roc said:


> Noisy George L's mean they are not assembled correctly. Mine are dead quiet.
> The trick to a good George L connection is to cut the cable with a very sharp blade to create a 90 degree flat face on the end of the cable. Using a wire cutter will give you all sorts of problems.


Mine were the presassembled ones. They have a moderate amount of noise when you move them around, not bad but a bit more noticable that other patch cords. The plugs work fine.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

zdogma said:


> Mine were the presassembled ones. They have a moderate amount of noise when you move them around, not bad but a bit more noticable that other patch cords. The plugs work fine.


I guess I'll have to teach George the trick! kjdr


----------



## sproul07 (Jun 23, 2007)

I used George L's for close to 6 months and they never gave me any problems. Im using Evidence Audio now and I'm never going back, but going from just normal connectors to George L's was a HUGE difference. I would recommend getting them from www.macdaddymusic.com . I got mine from there anytime I needed them and I never got hit at customs and its on your doorstep in 3 days. I haven't had good experiences with Guitar Parts Canada so I can't plug them.


----------

